# Problem mit Profibuskommunikation Danfoss FU



## Anonymous (2 November 2004)

Hallo, 
ich versuche zur zeit einen Danfoss VLT 5000 Frequenzumrichter mittels S7 CPU 315 über Profibus anzusteuern. Das Busnetz steht, ich hab keine Fehler am Bus, ich kann die Ausgänge des FU's beobachten über Bus, kann aber nix an den FU senden. 

Im Baustein DP_CTRL bekomm ich im CTRL_Status die meldung hex 8183, heisst soviel wie Station nicht projektiert. Wie funktioniert das genau? 

oder gibt es ein problem weil ich zum profibusnetz, die programmierung mit Laptop und mpi-adapter am mpi bus mach?

Wäre für jede Hilfe sehr dankbar!!!!

grüße uli


----------



## Anonymous (3 November 2004)

Hi Uli,

hast du im VLT und im HW-Konfig den gleichen PPO-Typ eingestellt?

Ich weiß auch nicht ob der Baustein DP_CTRL der richtige ist??? Er dient zur Übertragung von Steusignalen an einen CP und du willst die Daten ja an den VLT senden!?!

Ich habe zur Übetragung den SFC15 "DPWR_DAT" eingesetzt (dient zur Übertragung von Daten an einen DP-Normslave).

Gruß MARS


----------



## snowman (4 November 2004)

Hallo, 

danke für die Tipps. ja, hab den gleichen PPO Type ausgewählt in der HW Konfig und im VLT. habs mit dem SFC 15 schon probiert, hat aber leider immer noch nicht funktioniert, aber mit dem SFC 14 kann ich ein Bereit  Signal vom VLT empfangen!

Gruß 

uli


----------



## Zottel (4 November 2004)

Kann es sein, daß du den Umrichter selbst so konfigurieren mußt, daß er Werte vom Bus annimt, statt von den Anschlußklemmen? Meine mich dunkel zu erinner (ca.15 Jahre her), daß es bei VLTxxx mit Bitbus an AEG-Modicon so war.


----------



## Anonymous (4 November 2004)

Bei Verwendung der Onboard-DP-Schnittstelle kann direkt auf die Peripherieworte geschrieben werden (T PAW xxx). Dies funktioniert jedenfalls bei der VLT2800-Serie. Ich würde versuchen, falls der FU nicht über den Bus umparametriert werden muß, PPO Typ 3 oder Typ 4 einzustellen. Dann ist auf dem ersten Peripheriewort das Steuerwort. Mit W#16#43F auf das erste Steuerwort geschrieben, sollte der FU stoppen. Bei W#16#47F wird der FU gestartet. Bei der Serie 2800 funktioniert das ohne Probleme.
Auf das 2. Wort wird der Hauptsollwert (Sollfrequenz) geschrieben. Dieser muß im Bereich zwischen W#16#0 und W#16#4000 geschrieben werden.
Zum Einlesen der Daten vom FU können ebenfalls direkt die Peripherieworte gelesen werden (L PEW xxx). Ich kann mir vorstellen, das der direkte Datenzugriff über die Peripherieworte auch bei beim VLT5000 funktioniert.


----------



## Question_mark (4 November 2004)

Hallo Zottel,


> bei VLTxxx mit Bitbus an AEG-Modicon


ja, das muss man heute bei allen Umrichtern mit Profibus-Anbindung so machen, der Umrichter muss so parametriert werden, dass er weiss, dass er die Signale nicht von den Anschlussklemmen sondern vom Profibus (oder woher auch immer z.B. Fieldbus etc.) annehmen soll. Ist aber auch stark herstellerabhängig.
Gruss
Question_mark


----------



## Question_mark (4 November 2004)

Hallo Woldo,
hast ja recht, nur muss der Umrichter wissen, dass er über den Profibus gesteuert wird und nicht über z.B. die Anschlussklemmen.
Gruss
Question_mark


----------



## 3Scode (14 September 2006)

*Vlt5000*

hi..  PPO Typ1 
Der Frequenzumrichter muss erst bereit sein.
Also schreib erst 16#400 im steuerwort du erhälst als Statuswort 16#630
danach STW=16#406 , Statuswort 601 als letztes Stw=407 Statuswort=603 .
Der VLT ist nun bereit.
zum starten Stw=16#47F rechts drehen 16#847F linksdrehen(Paramerter200 muss=1 sein (drehen in beide Richtungen)


----------

